# fake corn?



## flockstalker (Oct 17, 2008)

looking for any input on the use of fake corn? Is it legal? does it work?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Doesn't work. Its just a marketing ploy.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I run 45 Doz FFd's!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just make sure you flock your corn. And burn the frost off it in the morning. Geese wont decoy to frosted corn.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Just make sure you flock your corn. And burn the frost off it in the morning. Geese wont decoy to frosted corn.


Do you think that is because they think it has butter on it? I heard that the Alutian geese don't like there corn with butter on it.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I don't think that it is very nice to use fake corn...I mean come on.

If I layed a fake cheeseburger in front of you and you were very hungry it wouldn't be very nice of me now would it? :eyeroll:

Kind of like opening the blouse and seeing a wonder bra...just wrong.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep the fake geese just love it.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Just make sure you flock your corn. And burn the frost off it in the morning. Geese wont decoy to frosted corn.
> ...


Aleutians HATE buttered corn. And all geese are of course health freaks, so they like very little salt too.

Manpigbears however love fake corn.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


Dem damn Manpigbears! They love that fake corn!


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't listen to these guys, they are pulling your leg! Fake corn works great!!!!!!! I tried some last year and I had a whole flock of mojos land in my spread!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

twopopper said:


> Don't listen to these guys, they are pulling your leg! Fake corn works great!!!!!!! I tried some last year and I had a whole flock of mojos land in my spread!


Hahahahaha! That was good twopopper!
LMAO
 :lol: :beer:

What shot size works best for mojos? I hear their pretty tough to knock down.


----------



## kmont_2012 (Jul 31, 2008)

its MANBEARPIG they always steal my dekes


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you sure manpigbears arent a subspecies of manbearpigs?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I got a bloody nose from a Mojo landing on me this weekend.... I coulden't pull the trigger fast enough, I infact figured out the art of decoying them with FFC this weekend! Those wings have some power!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

kmont_2012 said:


> its MANBEARPIG they always steal my dekes


So they are the main cause of global warming and they steal your dekes?!! man we need to start killing manbearpigs or earth is going to die.


----------



## jayjaythehunter (Oct 20, 2008)

flockstalker said:


> looking for any input on the use of fake corn? Is it legal? does it work?


 no it doesnt work unless you have a really clean cut corn feild


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw a manbearpig the other daybut passed him up i'm looking for one i can stick over the firplace


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

snowslayer said:


> I saw a manbearpig the other daybut passed him up i'm looking for one i can stick over the firplace


Now that's just dumb. There is no such thing as quality Manbearpig management, we need to kill them all before they continue to raise the core temps of earth with their flatulence! Unless you are so insensetive as to want polar bears extinct and california under water...


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Is there a problem with putting California under water?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

jhegg said:


> Is there a problem with putting California under water?


Yes, then more people would rent Waterworld and there's no reason to waste 2 hours of your life.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> jhegg said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a problem with putting California under water?
> ...


I agree. It would have been much better if it had a few Manbearpigs in it.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

I leave the little ones for my clients because i offer guided manbearpig hunts. It's a booming buisness right now


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im gonna try to call some manbearpigs this year while out coyote hunting. Ill be sure to throw some plastic corn out for some bait stations.

They should respond to a rabbit in distress, being highly aggressive and all.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

god this is hillarious.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

bbj, I don't reemember who makes it but somebody just came out with a manbearpig e-caller. It's a lot easier than calling yourself!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

snowslayer said:


> I leave the little ones for my clients because i offer guided manbearpig hunts. It's a booming buisness right now


I bet! Not very often you find an animal that even the tree huggers want to kill!

And as far as cali goes, what the hell is taking the san andreas fault so long!

Here is what a manbearpig looks like


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I heard that Gore-tex is coming out with some new manbearpig hunting gear.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

did any of u guys actually see the episode?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

> *jhegg wrote:*
> Is there a problem with putting California under water?
> 
> *Chris Hustad wrote:*
> Yes, then more people would rent Waterworld and there's no reason to waste 2 hours of your life.


Jeez, I thought Waterworld was a good movie....


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Im gonna try to call some manbearpigs this year while out coyote hunting. Ill be sure to throw some plastic corn out for some bait stations.
> 
> They should respond to a rabbit in distress, being highly aggressive and all.


Let me know how it works out for you. I'm looking at getting in MBP hunting.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

MN goose killa said:


> did any of u guys actually see the episode?


I saw it and I found it to be extremely hilarious.

I'm being completely serial guys!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

half man half bear and half pig.

Excelsior


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

GB- nice sig line you faigle.

Yes, I've seen the episode and it is a good one.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

huntingdude16 said:


> bbj, I don't reemember who makes it but somebody just came out with a manbearpig e-caller. It's a lot easier than calling yourself!


I was hands on in the recording of this new cutting edge sound.

After months of scouting we were finally able to locate a manbearpig den. We were able to sneak in and carefully infiltrate the den area where we were than able to record actual sounds of a manbearpig orgy. Everybody knows manbearpigs cant pass up a good orgy.

It was an extremely dangerous proposition that only cost the lives of three men (RIP Kurt Russell) and a dog.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Chris needs to add a manbearpig hunting forum onto NoDak.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

For those wondering just what they'll be up against when they take the field after manbearpig, heres a pic we snapped in the manbearpig den while recording the orgy.

This is a large sow that was off by herself nursing her litter.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

wow...now that is just creeepy!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is way to creppy.


----------

